# Wonderfull colored WW.2 Video Me110 Ju88



## genkideskan (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello,

here is a wonderful colored Film showing the Luftwaffe at Malta


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp5IF9ijeZQ_


Best

Lothar


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2006)

Good find.


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2006)

8)


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 6, 2006)

That's excellent - thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool video, wish more where in color.

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Slight correction: those clips are *colorised*, not in color. Those are two differnt things!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 6, 2006)

oh didn't know there was a difference, cool vid though!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2006)

Way cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2006)

ChrisMAg2 said:


> Slight correction: those clips are *colorised*, not in color. Those are two differnt things!



Thanks Chris,

Didnt know there was a differece either.

Micdrow


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 10, 2006)

A little more info on the "differences":
•Colorised material:
is based on b/w film. A general tint (i.e. Sepia) can be applied easily in a one bath process. Every other dye has to be added individualy on every and single frame. For movie material this is very labourus.
Only, the "YouTube" material is probabely colorised with the aid of a computer. That can be done very economicaly and easily. This can be seen by the sharpness of the colorised field-borders. This is impossible, if done by hand/ con mano...

•Color material:
can be based on color negative or positive material: German color movies (the professional 35mm film) were based on negative film which was copied (also on negative material) a second time to gain the full color positive. Unlike slide (positive) material for stills which were developed twice to get the postive.


----------

